# Seizures?



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I used to groom a minpoo years ago who had occasional seizures. He'd be standing on the grooming table, suddenly get a vacant look on his face, stare into nothing and start yipping. We'd put him in a darkened crate (towel over the door) for half an hour or so for him to sleep. He was OK after that, but acted tired. As I recall, the yipping would last a couple of minutes or less, then he'd crash. He never thrashed around or had what you think of as a "grand mal" seizure. Poor little guy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Seizure (Epilepsy) Symptoms in Dogs and Cats - 1800PetMeds®

There are petit mal seizures in dogs as well, this link explains the symptoms


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wonder if it could be IVD, Idiopathic vestibular disease? The video my friend sent me of her Toy's episode, certainly looked like a seizure. It effects seniors


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a sad update. Abby went to the bridge tonight. It was in fact seizures. My sister finally witnessed one as it happened yesterday. Over night last night she had about 6 more. Abby is actually 16 years old, not 15 like I originally thought. My sister just didn't want to put her through any more drugs and testing. They decided the most humane thing was to let her go. She has been very agitated since this started and not having a quality life.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My sympathy to your sister N2. It sounds like she did the most loving thing that she could do.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I think your sister made the brave and humane choice. I have had two different dogs, one toy poodle, and a beagle that had seizures. That is a tough, extremely stressful thing to live with. Still such a painful decision.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that Abby had such a rough go of it in her final days. Your sister certainly did make the generous decision to set her free from her problems.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh, :-(

Damn seizures. I'm so very sorry N2, and for your sister and Abby. I know all too well about seizures. I will say a prayer for your sister tonight. 
RIP sweet girl. ❤


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

So sorry...❤ to all. These are always the saddest posts to read.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your sister's loss of Abby


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry, mischief. sympathies to your sister and her family.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry.


----------

